# Wiring schamtics - 2011 F150 with Sony Nav/Sync



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

I am having trouble finding a wiring schamtic for my vehicle to wire in the JBL MS8. Any one have an idea on where I can find this or if not, how I should go about locating which signal goes to what? I plan to use the MS8 to power the center channel, the other speakers will be amplified, 2 way active up front, rear fill, and subwoofer.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://crutchfield.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5011/kw/ford f
http://crutchfield.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5006/kw/ford f

Might help.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dang idk about the sony system, but if you had the non-sony i could help you.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

actually try googling Metra BT-5520 harness. It should come up with several F150 forums. this allows you to get the speaker outputs from the headunit while retaining the factory headunit with sync. and everything else. 

this is what i used. but i didnt have the sony sound system, so it might be different for y ou.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

I got it all figured out, will post them soon


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Skierman said:


> I got it all figured out, will post them soon


Factory amp is under center console, these are the outputs from the Sony amp.

Half hour with a multimeter and answered what I couldn't find.

Center:
+ green
- gray/yellow

Driver tweeter:
+ green/orange
- gray/orange negative

Driver mid: 
+ white
- white/brown

Passenger tweeter:
+ purple/orange
- yellow/orange

Passenger mid:
+ white/purple
- white/orange

Driver rear door:
+ white/green
- brown/yellow

Passenger rear door:
+ brown/white
- brown/blue

DVC Subwoofer:
+ purple/green
- green/white
&
+ green/purple
- gray

On speaker terminals, clip side is positive


----------



## kchyde (Sep 17, 2011)

Skierman said:


> Factory amp is under center console, these are the outputs from the Sony amp.
> 
> Half hour with a multimeter and answered what I couldn't find.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea how to get to the OEM amp? I bought a Rockford Fosgate RF-BLD Line Driver so that I could splice into the OEM amp wires and run them to my aftermarket amp, but I have no idea how to get to the OEM amp


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

kchyde said:


> Do you have any idea how to get to the OEM amp? I bought a Rockford Fosgate RF-BLD Line Driver so that I could splice into the OEM amp wires and run them to my aftermarket amp, but I have no idea how to get to the OEM amp


Yes, if you have a 2011 F150 with the sony audio, the amplifier is under the center console. 6 bolts hold the console in place, 4 up front, 2 in back. Once the 6 bolts are removed, lift the back of the console, then tug backwards. Undo some harnesses and the shifter linkage to pull the console out.


----------



## kchyde (Sep 17, 2011)

Skierman said:


> Yes, if you have a 2011 F150 with the sony audio, the amplifier is under the center console. 6 bolts hold the console in place, 4 up front, 2 in back. Once the 6 bolts are removed, lift the back of the console, then tug backwards. Undo some harnesses and the shifter linkage to pull the console out.


Would you happen to know the color codes for the power, ground, +, and - audio wires leading into the Sony amp? Or are they the same colors as listed above, going out of the amp?


----------

